# Atlantic herf Nub stand



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Today doogie466 and I went to Atlantic cigars to meet up with Maduro PiPs, jitzy and Bulz and had the honor to stand in the same room as a few Nub's. 

doogie and I get out of the car and are immediately attacked by jitzy with a fiver. 

We go in and look around. 
I buy 
(1) Torano Noventa 
(1) LG Diez and 
(2) LFD Ligero Oscuro

Mario shows up and we move into the under construction members lounge. Bulz is already here we make all the introductions and out come the Nub's!
As we stared in awe Mario slips one between my 5th and 6th ribs Special Forces style and hits me with an Anaconda and a Fuente Anejo.

There wasn't enough Nub's to go around  BUT! doogie, jitzy and I were gifted V's by Bulz and an O Maduro by a gentleman who's name I didn't get. The V's all went up in flames. Most of the talk centered around Cigar Live and how dangerous it is at the moment. The lounge is almost finished and looks real nice. I didnt get the owners name but he was great this is a place I would hang out in I just wish it was closer. We watched in awe as Mario, Bulz and the owner burned Nub's... well down to the nub. Mario did a Nub stand with his and even laid it across a glass. So with no further adu here's the pics.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

And the last pic...


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Freakin awesome!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Those things look like work to smoke.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Freaking Awesome. The constuction of the Nubs looks unbelivable


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

nubbed the crap outa that one


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

AWESOME DOZER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dude....it was awesome today and I was very happy you came down with Doogie and Jitzy came up from LI!!! The pics look GREAT!!!!
The guy who gave you the Oliva O is the new NY rep (among other states). His name is Rick. And that was Paul, one of the owners from Atlantic. Good to know if you order...he will remember you. Thanks again for the herf....must do it again!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

It was great to meet all of you we had a great time. Definitely must do it again. All the pics will be available in a zip file if you want them. Just click my sig and look for the link. I will put it up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW, I am working on patience, but please HURRY UP!!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

holy crap that looks awesome!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome looking smoke.... Great Pic. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I can't stand the wait any longer! Excellent construction = long ashes!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Damn those Nubs looks incredible, Sam what did you create?!?!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Man I took my time reading about this smoke.
and it sounds great!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Those Nub's produce some serious ash!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

NIce little smoke


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Lucky bastids!! These are showing up all over the place, but we still can't get them. That pretty much sucks...for now


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

what an awesome time I had yesterday I was a little leery on heading up there couse I thought it would take me forever but it was quick about 45 mins to get there I would go up there anytime for a herf if they do another one. I do have to say getting to hang out with some of the guys on the site was the best part I wish I could meet everyone. It was funny hanging out with you guys was like hanging out with old friends and not someone I just met that I guess is the power of live. I do have to say I was hit by the LK when I got there with a Oliva V torpedo and Anejo 48 very cool thanks Mario. On a funny not Mario and I both found out we have Boxers his named Rocky and mine named Adrian too funny.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

jitzy said:


> what an awesome time I had yesterday I was a little leery on heading up there couse I thought it would take me forever but it was quick about 45 mins to get there I would go up there anytime for a herf if they do another one. I do have to say getting to hang out with some of the guys on the site was the best part I wish I could meet everyone. It was funny hanging out with you guys was like hanging out with old friends and not someone I just met that I guess is the power of live. I do have to say I was hit by the LK when I got there with a Oliva V torpedo and Anejo 48 very cool thanks Mario. On a funny not Mario and I both found out we have Boxers his named Rocky and mine named Adrian too funny.


Very true Joe....it did feel like we were just old friends meeting up and that is the beauty of this forum. Now I thought the LK can get a sneak shot in on the boyz....but before Jitzy left, he threw a quick RIGHT HOOK and fled!! HAHAHAHAHAHAH...WHAT A BEAUTIFUL LINEUP....look at the pic below that I stole from Dozer....cause it was the same hit, except my RP was a torp! And I never had that sized Oliva O before!

I cant wait to herf again with these guys...lots of laughs and funny stories...and Doogie....I was supposed to refill your flask before you left brother! HAHAHAHAH

And Joe...we gotta get the pups together!!! They can play....the wives can scrap and we can HERF!!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

NIIICCCEEEE!!! Looks like a blast


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice! Looks like everyone had a great time. 

I am looking forward to our NC area herf on March 16th. 

:whoohoo:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time. I cant wait until the 4/4/08 for the Nub launch


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome! I can't wait to get my hands on one of those!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome thanks for the pics


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

the twelve pic was named by dave (bulz). its called a NUB stand. can't wait to do one myself. I had a wounderful time yesterday. it was great meeting all of you and can't wait for our next one. mario let us know when the lounge is finished and we'll come down again.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> the twelve pic was named by dave (bulz). its called a NUB stand. can't wait to do one myself. I had a wounderful time yesterday. it was great meeting all of you and can't wait for our next one. mario let us know when the lounge is finished and we'll come down again.


Upload your pics Doogie!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

mine are posted under atlantic cigar thread. the NUB across the glass is mine.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I gotta find the thread...I remember there were some group shots...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

its also on my homepage under albums


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

cool!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

looks like it was a great time. great pictures. what was the ring gauge on the nub? it looked like a 60... how long did it take to nub it?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

atlantic cigars is a great place i go there as much as i can


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

jam said:


> atlantic cigars is a great place i go there as much as i can


Hey Jam...if thats the case, PM when you go...we are usually hanging on the weeknights here and there. Are you becoming a member of the new lounge?

And Baba....read above for your answers! LOL


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

yes i will pm you i try and go saturday afternoons otherwise i go in there after work i work in white plains finally i will get to meet someone from here


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Some nice looking nubs there!


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice Pics. It looks like you guy shad a great time.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

jam said:


> yes i will pm you i try and go saturday afternoons otherwise i go in there after work i work in white plains finally i will get to meet someone from here


Damn...we had to run into each other at some point there!


----------

